# Bus journey



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me:

1. What is the fare from Figueiró dos Vinhos to Lisbon Airport (hopefully it goes to the airport); and

2. What is luggage capacity?

We normally go by train from Pombal and then take a taxi from Oriente to the Airport which is a bit of a nuisance with suitcases.

Many thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

From what I've seen of people getting off the bus in FdV there doesn't appear to be a baggage limit but I'm sure it won't be less than the airline one so you should be OK there. 

As for fare, you can ask at the FdV bus station for prices or check here: https://www.checkmybus.pt/#departur...Value=Departure&sortOrder=ascending&radius=50

And there's a tall, skinny, good looking bloke who lives just down the road from you if you need a lift to the bus station. lol!


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

If you do take the train to the lisbon Oriente Station just go to the platform and you will find machines to get your ticket, the fair is only about 2€ normally there is a security guard there and almost all speak English.

Fred


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. TM, would that be Chris by any chance? Only joking. Graham is anti the bus so B&B will take us to Pombal for the train as the flight soed not leave until 13:35.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Ooops

I should have said when you get to the lisbon Oriente Station go to the platform for the Metro, the cost is only about 2€ and the Metro stops at the airport.

Fred


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for that but we always take a taxi because it is only about 5 -10 euros and we cannot be bothered with carrying bags any farther than we have to (at our ages).


----------

